# Weightless WR.UP jeans hot or not ?



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

My wife have birthday this Saturday. And i want to buy her a small gift.

What you lads and gals on here think about weightless WR.UP jeans ??

So sexy if asking me :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes!!!!! :thumb: get the size right though or she will be gutted if they don't fit....good find.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

If your lass looks like that you have to do it. No further discussion, it's a no brainer.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

now thats what im talking about, ( as i go off to loo to knock one out )


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Yes!!!!! :thumb: get the size right though or she will be gutted if they don't fit....good find.


She use xs in jeans but from what i have been reading do WR.UP recommend to go up ONE size.

Whats your thoughts ??

Thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The leather ones


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> The leather ones


Love them to mate,,....


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

look great on the models


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dana said:


> Love them to mate,,....
> 
> View attachment 115985


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> How much are they anyway?


Around 90


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the present for her or you lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dana said:


> She use xs in jeans but from what i have been reading do WR.UP recommend to go up ONE size.
> 
> Whats your thoughts ??
> 
> Thanks


where does she get her jeans from? Helps to identify what's meant by xs all the shops are different I can get size 6 in river island considered xs but if I but in Zara xs for me is too big.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> How much are they anyway?


expensive but cheaper than an ass job lol


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

gearchange said:


> Is the present for her or you lol.


Both i guess.. lol !!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I will have to see a picture of the wife before I advise.

If she looks like the model yes, if not it could be really bad advice.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You owe it to mankind to buy them.

Post a link? Maybe we'll get group discount?


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> where does she get her jeans from? Helps to identify what's meant by xs all the shops are different I can get size 6 in river island considered xs but if I but in Zara xs for me is too big.


My wife are 5,3 and around 110lb small asian girl 

Not know where she buy all her jeans but we live in Norway,,....


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

banzi said:


> I will have to see a picture of the wife before I advise.
> 
> If she looks like the model yes, if not it could be really bad advice.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dana said:


> BUY THE JEANS, BOTH PAIRS.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

She's going to look fvckin amazing in them

I have a pair in black and wore them at my skinniest lol! They are very low slung which didn't really suit my very wide hips, I think they are really designed for very petite women.

That said, the few times I wore them out the attention was absolutely endless.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Lotte said:


> She's going to look fvckin amazing in them
> 
> I have a pair in black and wore them at my skinniest lol! They are very low slung which didn't really suit my very wide hips, I think they are really designed for very petite women.
> 
> That said, the few times I wore them out the attention was absolutely endless.


Thanks for chiming in on the thread... By the way you look HOT your self


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dana said:


> View attachment 115988
> 
> 
> View attachment 115989


She would look good in them, buy buy buy!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Think the last time I fit into extra small trousers was when I was 9 or 10


arrr that's prob not true miss.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Dana

More pics of the mrs mate, good man


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dana said:


> My wife have birthday this Saturday. And i want to buy her a small gift.
> 
> What you lads and gals on here think about weightless WR.UP jeans ??
> 
> ...


if your girlfriend looks this hot shell look damn sexy in most things ------HOT------


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Honestly, last time I fit into a size 8 jeans was when I was 10!
> 
> Ive always been sturdy


lol 'sturdy' stop it!!

See i might be small.but I do have child bearing hips which are annoying and make getting jeans a pain...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Honestly, last time I fit into a size 8 jeans was when I was 10!
> 
> *Ive always been sturdy*


"hers a bonnie lass our miss martinez."..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

My arse is gonna look outstanding in a pair of these!!!!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! Think they are a bit tight that you'll be bulging too much on the wrong side :lol:


Wot my socks?


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

ive just ordered a pair, i didnt know they were £95 thou!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

It appears they will be off the shopping list!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Think the last time I fit into extra small trousers was when I was 9 or 10


what is this "extra small" of which you speak? I......I.......umm...............humph.....

brb...off down the gym to do a few hundred miles of treadmill....... :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, you and me both!!! It's like in America size 0... I pick them up and look in amazement, one of my legs wouldn't fit in the whole pair :mellow: actually maybe it's not a laughing matter


yes, I have trouble with my calves being too big, my arras having its own postcode and sadly I was born wide...and...umm....under tall? :mellow: hurrr hurrr....thank fook for stretchy jeans thazall im saying!


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

ive gone for small, not sure but went off their size guide.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> don't knock sturdy [Redacted], cyclist broke the lights and went straight into me at the pedestrian crossing... He came off worse and I hadn't budged lolz


brilliant.....lololol.....sorry for laughing but as a woman built like a brick shoite house (as told by a few people) lol.....I found that funny.....x


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Your mrs fella will love these op.


----------

